# rrawhides wine room



## rrawhide (Aug 7, 2009)

Well - we be gettin' full - - - - - and fuller -------









and fuller








and fuller








and fuller








and what I just did to hold the next 150 that I have to bottle. I will end up with 24 milk crates each holding 16 bottles for just under 400 capacity.








and 2009 harvest starts Monday - - -


what am I doing?


just thought that I would share - - - 




rrawhide


----------



## Wade E (Aug 7, 2009)

Me thinks you are getting like me!


----------



## AlFulchino (Aug 7, 2009)

nice set up..i like the tile floor too.....well i need to go now..i have to call the milk company..it seems i have found their missing milk crates


----------



## Waldo (Aug 7, 2009)

Very nice indeed


----------



## Goodfella (Aug 7, 2009)

Good looking setup


----------



## Tom (Aug 7, 2009)

I see some EMPTY crates. Good thinking you will need many MORE so, I hope you have more room.


----------



## rrawhide (Aug 7, 2009)

Who said that this was a hobby?
me thinks it's an obsession!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Wade, you were right!!!!!


rrawhide


----------



## Tom (Aug 8, 2009)

rrawhide said:


> Who said that this was a hobby?
> me thinks it's an obsession!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...




Oh MY !


Another OBSESSED winemaker !






You now belong to a very elite group...


----------



## IQwine (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh No !!!
another Wade!!!


----------



## joeswine (Aug 8, 2009)

AND THE WINE KEEPS FLOWING ON


----------



## moto-girl (Aug 8, 2009)

Rrawhide, I use milk crates as well. I've have a few bottles fall out of the stack and crash. Have you had any of these problems? If so, any solutions? TIA


----------



## joeswine (Aug 9, 2009)

place a piece i foam or wood under the front of each layer that will stop that from happening ,THIS I'VE LEARNED THE HARD WAY.........


----------



## rrawhide (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanx for the info


I just ordered 100 1/32" foam sheetsoff Ebay for $11.99 with free shipping. The item number is 250439925182. These are 12" x 12" but I will cut 2 or 3 out of each sheet. Then I will put a strip between each layer. 


Great idea and thanx.


These are the type of foam sheets that is placed between plates when packaging and shipping.


rrawhide


----------



## joeswine (Aug 10, 2009)

THATS THE IDEA






http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZN


http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZN


----------



## rrawhide (Aug 20, 2009)

The foam sheets work great - interestingly enough the sheets tear in thirds very easily and the tear is straight so looks to be about 300 sheets for the same $. A little strip is all one needs.


Thanx joeswine for this tidbit.


rrawhide


----------



## uavwmn (Aug 20, 2009)

rrawhide, great setup!!!


----------

